# Give a photo constructive critism



## ingorla (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm doing an assignment at school within photography. I just wondered if anyone could give me any constructive critism on my photograph. The photograph will also be used in a photography contest. 

The theme for the photograph is "Freedom".








Thank you


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

There is no link there.
You need to embed the HTML code for the image using the tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the image's location between them.


----------



## ingorla (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, the link should be working now.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

You need to embed. Most of us will not click a link and the link you have is one I'd definitely not click as it's funky. 
Use the image tags. Right click on your image and "Copy image location," paste that between the html tags.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm having a hard time seeing where the freedom comes into play (but for the love of god don't do any patriotic crap). I think if you can get her a little more in focus that would be nice. I'd like to see some other angles as well i think it could be interesting just make sure to take a hundred + shots with different compositions and lighting and see what you come up with I'd love to see it. But if you can explain where freedom comes into this I would like that. 

or you could always give her an inactive cocktail and have her do the classic "throwing" pose. How cool would that be lol, but that's my craziness work with your own.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I'd like it better if the girl were lit a little more and she were in focus, not the globe. It's about her and HER freedom to choose where she travels on that globe today. Not about the globe.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing where the freedom comes into play (but for the love of god don't do any patriotic crap). I think if you can get her a little more in focus that would be nice. I'd like to see some other angles as well i think it could be interesting just make sure to take a hundred + shots with different compositions and lighting and see what you come up with I'd love to see it. But if you can explain where freedom comes into this I would like that.
> 
> or you could always give her an inactive cocktail and have her do the classic "throwing" pose. How cool would that be lol, but that's my craziness work with your own.



The gal is pointing at the United States of America!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish the girl had a bit more light on her face,m and was a bit more in focus. I think that the horizontal crop is the wrong format; it looks better as a tall, or as a square.

The other thing is the size of the globe,and the size of the girl. This is a situation in which using a longer lens length, from farther away, will MAGNIFY the size of the girl's image, and make her look a bit larger than the African continent and the near side of the lighted globe. On the opposite side of the coin, if this were to be shot with say, an 18mm focal length setting from 5 feet away, the close side of the globe would look HUGE, and she would be smaller--quite a bit smaller.

So...yeah..I "get" the freedom reference only because I have been told what it the photo is supposed to be about...but the connection is tenuous...sketchy...

I assume a re-shoot is possible. Light the girl up a bit more,somehow. And do not frame this as a wide!!! It is screaming out for a tall or square! Good luck,and thanks for sharing!


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> HowlingWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time seeing where the freedom comes into play (but for the love of god don't do any patriotic crap). I think if you can get her a little more in focus that would be nice. I'd like to see some other angles as well i think it could be interesting just make sure to take a hundred + shots with different compositions and lighting and see what you come up with I'd love to see it. But if you can explain where freedom comes into this I would like that.
> ...



So there is no freedom reference then?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

Land of the Free! (although it doesnt feel like it)


----------



## kundalini (Jan 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> The gal is pointing at the United States of America!


When was the last time you looked at a globe?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

OK.. maybe canada or greenland... Maybe alaska?  lol

The last time I looked at a globe is when I saw this thread.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Land of the Free! (although it doesnt feel like it)



Shhhh! Big Brother is watching!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a neat idea using the globe as a light source, but there is no real impact to the image that I can tell.   She's kinda stabbing at the north pole.  mmm, ok?  Santa?  Dunno.  Neat idea to play with, but it needs more.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 11, 2012)

The composition of the picture gives me the opposite feeling of freedom. The blackness is constricting and absolutely wraps around the subject. The subject itself could be seen as having the opposite meaning of freedom, if we choose to go into the types of maps used to showcase continent sizes. This blog lays it out.
Common Sense Killer: The Map Is A Lie!
Yes, it is political to alter the sizes of countries on a map. I don't know what type of projection your globe uses, but it is an issue and one of potential contention in your photo. 

My personal opinion is to abandon this photo and try a different angle. Feel free to disagree, or flesh out further.


----------



## bfphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the concept, but feel  like it maybe should have been shot at a higher aperture... I would like to see a little more clarity in the face of the girl... Other than that love the light!


----------



## cguron (Jan 12, 2012)

The picture does not convey the theme. It is possible to improve the picture in technical sense so that you are able to provide a desired effect, but it does not establish the connection with the theme.


----------



## mozzie71 (Jan 16, 2012)

Id probably crop out a lot of the blackness on the left... maybe bump the colours up a tad  Nice shot though!


----------



## photolodico (Jun 7, 2012)

My immediate thought was the sense of freedom was in the ability to dream. I used to stare at my globe when I was little and dream about where I would travel when I grew up. The ultimate freedom is in the mind. I love this concept regardless of my interpretation being right or not, very clever. My Prof used to say once you release your image to be viewed by the world you no longer have any say about what it is, so stick to your guns and don't worry about how others interpret it. 

Also, yeah, I agree with the higher aperture comment. Please show us your final results!


----------



## Psytrox (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this is a good photograph for the theme: Freedom. I've always liked to travel, and the freedom to travel, as of the latest century this has greatly increased.
I'm glad you didnt chose a cheesey obvious photograph like a flying bird, or dove, freedom bird, statue of liberty, or some war monument representing freedom. In these cases its so obvious that the viewer doesnt really get a chance to use their own imagination. With your photograph it gives everyone a chance to have their own interperatation of the photograph.


----------

